# Blade Show



## robert flynt (May 20, 2016)

Two weeks till the Blade Show in Atlanta!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Two weeks till the Blade Show in Atlanta!!!!!!



Show us something.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 20, 2016)

Working on 6 right now but stopped on them to finish another dagger I had put aside for a while. I some times do that because first impulse is not always the best. If I wait and look at with a fresh eye I usually see a more pleasing finished knife. Will be going to the show to visit knife making friend from far and wide and to buy material. Found it is a lot more fun than being pined to a table selling knives. At this point in life, if I can sell enough to buy the material needed and what ever else I want, I'm happy and it doesn't make work out of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2016)

What is show called??


----------



## Tclem (May 22, 2016)

We still trying to decide if we are going this year. Want to but have so much coming up I need that weekend to work on stuff.


----------



## robert flynt (May 23, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> What is show called??


Google The Blade Show in Atlanta. It is put on by the people from Blade Magazine and is at the Cobb Galleria.


----------

